# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Нужны идеи для школьного видео

## Ингуша

Ребята, я у вас первый раз в гостях и сразу с просьбой.Уж не серчайте!Моя дочь - в этом году выпускница. Видеооператор,который снимает деток ,через пару недель придет к детям в школу,что снять их на уроках.Так вот он сказал нам,что мы должны сами придумать интересные сюжеты для съемки. Потому что его дело - только съемка. Я не знаю,все ли так делают?Поэтому прошу у вас помощи с этими самыми сюжетами,если это возможно,конечно....Буду очень благодарна!!! :flower:

----------


## даша_ст

я видела такой ролик. там самый интересный момент был на уроке физкультуры. но там заранее подговорили учителя, чтоб он придумал смешную эстафету: прыгать с мячиком между ногами, "крокодильчики" (мальчики держат девочек за ноги и девочки бегут на руках) ну и всё такое

----------


## overload

*Ингуша*,
вообще-то он правильно делает (поступает чисто по-свадебному): оплата - за время съёмки.

Выпускница - какой класс? 4-й или 11-й? Две большие разницы...

----------


## Ингуша

Выпускница 11 класса.Да я не спорю,что он ,наверное,прав....Потому и обращаюсь за помощью с сюжетом.Просто ,если бы он хоть поставил в известность заранее,мы бы уже что то думали.

----------


## overload

Так... надумалось... просто леплю, что в голову идёт...
Раньше записки передавали по партам - теперь мобильник...
Пусть из сумки кошка выпрыгнет...
Крупным планом руки чего-то пишут... Камера отъезжает - сидит чувак пишет, у него на спине - другой в тетрадке пишет, у другого - третий...

----------


## Ингуша

Спасибо,Игорь! Отзывчивый,как и все белорусы. :flower: 
 :Grin: 
Я была в Бобруйске - это военный городок. У меня там родственники жили,только дядя умер уже,а тетя к детям переехала в Смоленск.

----------


## overload

*Ингуша*,
эх...
Знала бы ты, что имеется в виду под словом "Бабруйск"...  :Smile3: 

Хотя... я там служил, и вообще эту страну люблю (как-то не укладывается в голове, что Белоруссия стала какой-то "страной ближнего зарубежья"...)  :Tu:

----------


## Ингуша

Вот я балда... :Taunt:    Не обратила внимание,что БАбруйск написано через "А"....А значит от слова "бабы"???? :Vah:

----------


## overload

Белорусы так и пишут...
А вообще - тут кое-что по этой теме.

 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Сонатbyf

[QUOTE=Ингуша;4009011]Выпускница 11 класса.
Сюжет1: перед экзаменами (скрытой камерой) снять куда девочки запихивают шпоры, о чем разговаривают, как ученики провожают на экзамен, как встречают, что спрашивают.
Сюжет2: Разыграть будто идет экзамен, входит директор и начинает в учеников забирать шпоры (из карманов, из рукавов, поднимает юбки - ноги обрисованы...) Пусть выпускники сами пофантазируют. Потом показать директора, который завален бумагой - тащит будто эти шпоры, учебники, все падает, вываливается.

----------


## Окся***

Можно сделать так - снять как учитель входит в класс, а там никого нет. Входит 1 ученик (с крутым видом, в очках и т.д. ) и объясняет что опоздал, т.к. спасал мир. Далее идет съемка как и от чего он спасал. Что-нибудь смешное. Потом входит 2 ученик и объясняет опоздание тем, что всю ночь учил и проспал. Или как в "Операции ы" шел, уткнувшись с девушкой в книгу и упал например в яму, люк. Короче взять это за идею и додумать в этом направлении.

----------


## kucunychka

как вариант, можно просмотреть на youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4XCggxgr7I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVlwPfLkgKw
там много идей

----------

LINSLI (10.08.2019)

----------


## Окся***

Еще можно сделать пародии на знаменитостей

----------


## rakel

Мне если нужны идеи, я смотрю в ютубе ролики на эту тему и они мотивируют на рождение своей идеи. Как-то так пока что)

----------


## Vellisa

А мы ка то делали  проект для 3 класса в школу ребенку. Начиная обучение в начальных классах, преподаватели не знают, кем вырастут их ученики. Не исключено, что кто-то из них станет великим математиком или врачом. От выбранных методов обучения во многом зависит уровень образования и его качество. Сегодня существует много типов разных программ.

----------

